# Albino mack snow x Normal/ pos het APTOR outcome?



## I want a beardy (May 3, 2008)

So what leo's would I get if I crossed a male Albino mack snow with a female normal/ pos Het APTOR.
The female has hardly any sports on her back literaly only about 4 and a bright yellow body with a possible carrot tail too.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I want a beardy said:


> So what leo's would I get if I crossed a male Albino mack snow with a female normal/ pos Het APTOR.
> The female has hardly any sports on her back literaly only about 4 and a bright yellow body with a possible carrot tail too.


 From the sounds of it you normal seems to be hypo or super hypo.

So albino mack snow x hypo :

25% mack snow
12.5% mack snow hypo
25% hypo
37.5% normal
All ph albino


I'm not 100% sure though so don't take my word for it.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

As repkid says sounds like a hypo so...
25% normal
25% hypo
25% snow
25% hypo snow : victory:

I cant imagine your hypo will be double copy.


----------

